# zuhohe auflösung bei suse



## mr-x3 (1. Februar 2005)

Ich hab en problem mit Suse,und zwar hat sich die Auflösung irgendwie umgeschaltet (und zwar zuhoch).<br>
Des Plöde ist der will des über die Konsole net verändern.<br>
immer wenn ich in der Konsole auf Auflösung-ändern gehe wechselt der auomatisch auf das<br> grafische Terminal<br>
Logischer weise sehe ich da halt dann nichts
<br><br>
Gibt es trozdem noch ne möglichkeit des zuändern<br><br>

bin über jede hilfe froh


----------



## tuxx (1. Februar 2005)

Das kannst du in der /etc/X11/XF86Config ändern.
In den modelines und/oder der Section "Screen".
Oder du benutzt xf86config wenn SaX nicht geht.


----------

